# any advice on the best way to get my dog to spain?



## tania_26 (Aug 5, 2009)

hi there.... i'm hoping to recieve some advice on the best way to take my lovely beagle 'molly' over to spain... i've looked up flights and the cheapest i can find is £450,,, can anyone tell me if this is right or could i get it cheaper?? 

Obviously if it's about the gong rate then we'll pay it but we're new dog owners and are unsure of the correct procedure.. 
Thankyou for your time x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

tania_26 said:


> hi there.... i'm hoping to recieve some advice on the best way to take my lovely beagle 'molly' over to spain... i've looked up flights and the cheapest i can find is £450,,, can anyone tell me if this is right or could i get it cheaper??
> 
> Obviously if it's about the gong rate then we'll pay it but we're new dog owners and are unsure of the correct procedure..
> Thankyou for your time x


That sounds about right. Its not an easy option tho, you have to put the dog in a crate and it is then loaded into the hold of the plane three hours before the flights due to take off and they cant have any sedation cos of the pressure up there. However I think its possibly better than having them jumping around in a car fro two days if you drive them down????? 

I assume you've got "Molly's" passport, paperwork and jabs organised?

Jo xxx


----------



## tania_26 (Aug 5, 2009)

jojo said:


> That sounds about right. Its not an easy option tho, you have to put the dog in a crate and it is then loaded into the hold of the plane three hours before the flights due to take off and they cant have any sedation cos of the pressure up there. However I think its possibly better than having them jumping around in a car fro two days if you drive them down?????
> 
> I assume you've got "Molly's" passport, paperwork and jabs organised?
> 
> Jo xxx


thank you for the quick reply jojo.... it is quite stressful trying to sort her out... prob more than everything else... She has had all her jabs and has been vet checked.... her passport is all ready to go... thank you jojo, you have been very helpful x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

tania_26 said:


> thank you for the quick reply jojo.... it is quite stressful trying to sort her out... prob more than everything else... She has had all her jabs and has been vet checked.... her passport is all ready to go... thank you jojo, you have been very helpful x



Getting my dogs (a westie and a poodle) over here was by far the worst part. We toyed with driving them down, but neither of them travel very well, with two kids in the car as well and having to do an overnight stop it seemed too much, so we flew them over. But putting them into their crates and watching them being driven off by a forklift truck and then knowing they were in the hold really upset me. Altho I was told the part of the hold where they put pets is heated and has a light??

Anyway, when we finally got to the other end FOUR hours later, I couldnt wait to see them and altho they were exstatic to be out and to see us, they were fine! and two years on, they love living here!

Jo xxx


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

tania_26 said:


> hi there.... i'm hoping to recieve some advice on the best way to take my lovely beagle 'molly' over to spain... i've looked up flights and the cheapest i can find is £450,,, can anyone tell me if this is right or could i get it cheaper??
> 
> Obviously if it's about the gong rate then we'll pay it but we're new dog owners and are unsure of the correct procedure..
> Thankyou for your time x



We drove our dog down, but he is small and a good traveler. It was different with the cat, she hates cars and would have screamed all the way, so we decided to get her transported down by Easypet UK Pet Transportation, Pet Transport, Pet Couriers, England, UK, Spain, Ireland - Easypet

They pick up your pet from home and "deliver" to your doorstep in spain. They have Kennels in the UK and the Costa del Sol. They travel via Eurostar through France to Spain. But as far as I know they only drive to the Costa Blanca and Costa del Sol (alternating weeks iirc). We had the best experience with them and were kept up to date via text messages all the way down to spain e.g. how is the cat, where are they right at this moment etc.

I am not a big friend of shipping pets via airplane, so that was the best solution for us. Prices vary depending how booked out their transporters are. They are a great bunch of people and our cat who absolutely hates car travel arrived completely relaxed and happy


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi

We flew our 2 siamese cats over when we moved here, and they travelled on the same plane as me (my hubby drove over with his car) ...... although we were a but worried about the time they would be in the hold .... given that Siamese are renowned for being highly strung and extremely sensitive to change!!) they were absolutely fine ..... we picked them up from "cargo" after we landed and apart from the fact they were extremely VOCAL!! we had no problems at all.

Within 48 hours of all that they were tearing around the house in Coin as if they had lived there all their lives!

oops almost forgot .... it cost us around 500 euros at the time for both of them ... but that was 5 years ago .... we flew with Monarch.

Sue


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Hi
> 
> We flew our 2 siamese cats over when we moved here, and they travelled on the same plane as me (my hubby drove over with his car) ...... although we were a but worried about the time they would be in the hold .... given that Siamese are renowned for being highly strung and extremely sensitive to change!!) they were absolutely fine ..... we picked them up from "cargo" after we landed and apart from the fact they were extremely VOCAL!! we had no problems at all.
> 
> ...


We used BA and if memory serves it was 850 pounds for both dogs, the crates were included, that was 2 years ago!! We flew on the same plane and I was convinced that I could hear them barking from down below 

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We drove from Prague to Marbella, a three day two night journey, with Our Little Azor (Rhodesian Ridgeback) in the back of our LandRover. We put his bed and his toys in with him, harnessed him and he had plenty of room with safety. He looked at the scenery and slept most of the time. We drove from about 9.00 a.m. until 5.00 p.m. each day with three stops so OLA could stretch his legs and do other things. We made two overnight stops in dog-friendly hotels. All in all, a journey I had been somewhat dreading turned out to be enjoyable.
It's probably sentimentality but we just couldn't envisage putting him in a crate and flying him over. He's a big boy and would probably have needed sedating. 
I remember at one rest stop in Germany we parked near a couple with a Dalmatian. They had the poor thing in a smallish crate in the back of a smallish 4x4and I swear he gazed enviously as OLA jumped onto his bed in his travel compartment.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

tania_26 said:


> hi there.... i'm hoping to recieve some advice on the best way to take my lovely beagle 'molly' over to spain... i've looked up flights and the cheapest i can find is £450,,, can anyone tell me if this is right or could i get it cheaper??
> 
> Obviously if it's about the gong rate then we'll pay it but we're new dog owners and are unsure of the correct procedure..
> Thankyou for your time x


We used best pet store fastway couriers at petcouriers.com they were excellent!!


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

We just had our two cats brought overland using Easypet as well. I too can vouch for the company doing everything they possibly could to make the journey as pleasant as possible for the cats and for the family awaiting their arrival! The cats were able to stay in a biggish crate together, with a litter tray and bedding, the van was air conditioned and they arrived remarkably lively despite being the end of August and roasting hot. One month on and I'm sure they don't miss the UK (just like us!). It cost us £480 for the two of them


----------



## Clairebear (Oct 6, 2009)

jojo said:


> Getting my dogs (a westie and a poodle) over here was by far the worst part. We toyed with driving them down, but neither of them travel very well, with two kids in the car as well and having to do an overnight stop it seemed too much, so we flew them over. But putting them into their crates and watching them being driven off by a forklift truck and then knowing they were in the hold really upset me. Altho I was told the part of the hold where they put pets is heated and has a light??
> 
> Anyway, when we finally got to the other end FOUR hours later, I couldnt wait to see them and altho they were exstatic to be out and to see us, they were fine! and two years on, they love living here!
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo

I am looking at moving to Spain (I am a dog groomer by trade) and wonder if I could get your views on the demand for this business over there? I live in the UK at present. And looking to move to Casares . Any help or advice is appreciated.
Thanks
Claire


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Clairebear said:


> Hi Jo
> 
> I am looking at moving to Spain (I am a dog groomer by trade) and wonder if I could get your views on the demand for this business over there? I live in the UK at present. And looking to move to Casares . Any help or advice is appreciated.
> Thanks
> Claire


Hi Claire

I live just up from Casares (Estepona) and there are quite a few dog groomers / parlours - both mobile and shops. I think people will always want to get certain dogs clipped / trimmed etc., but I still believe for some it is one of those things that they dont spend as much money on these days if they dont have to .... we have a dog and we had her clipped 2 months ago, I tried 3 or 4 people and eventually chose the Spanish lady who runs a shop in town - it cost us 23 euros and Tasha was there for 2 hours (wash / cut / nails clipped / smelled lovely in the end!!!).

One of the mobile ladies charged 20 euros and the other 25 euros, so all pretty similar in price. I suppose one of the things to bear in mind is whether or not you choose to be mobile or have a shop, if you speak Spanish ? otherwise you would probably only be able to clip dogs belonging to expats .... 

Sue lane:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Clairebear said:


> Hi Jo
> 
> I am looking at moving to Spain (I am a dog groomer by trade) and wonder if I could get your views on the demand for this business over there? I live in the UK at present. And looking to move to Casares . Any help or advice is appreciated.
> Thanks
> Claire



Providing its not gonna be your main source of income, just a bit of extra??? My dogs go to either an english lady who also runs a boarding kennels and she charges 30€ a dog, but does a deal when my dogs stay over (when I go back to the UK). Altho she runs a kennels, she also works a fair bit as a translater and her husband has a job too, so its certainly not her main source of income or I use a Spanish lady in town who works within a pet shop, she charges 15€ a dog. I have cut back on getting them done very often tho cos of the exchange rate etc.. In fact they need a good "spiv" at the mo, they havent been since the beginning of the summer.



Jo xx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Clairebear said:


> Hi Jo
> 
> I am looking at moving to Spain (I am a dog groomer by trade) and wonder if I could get your views on the demand for this business over there? I live in the UK at present. And looking to move to Casares . Any help or advice is appreciated.
> Thanks
> ...


----------

